# Snowblower



## chevellefool (Mar 9, 2016)

So I have a fleet of 5 gravely tractors, two 812's, one is hydraulic lift the other manual with a blown pto, 816 hydraulic lift, one 8179 not running yet and 816? Can't remember right now, 4 snowblowers, 4 mower decks, 2 roto-tillers, a doser blade and a blade from a walk behind, anyway I have blown the worm gears from the 812 and 816, I have the blower from the 8179 on the 816, anyone have a source for the gears, anyone know a machinist that could make some gears?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy chevellefool,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

There are numerous sources on the internet for Gravely parts, like partstree.com, gravelypartsstore.com, jackssmallengine.com, etc. 

If you can post part numbers you need, we may be able to help find the parts. 

Keep an eye on ebay, as they often have new old stock at reduced prices.


----------



## chevellefool (Mar 9, 2016)

The part# is 12401p1


----------



## PaulL (Aug 9, 2015)

I suggest http://green-acres-power.gravelymower.com/ or http://www.gravelyshop.com/ for used parts and http://www.gravelyparts.com/ for new parts. There is also a Gravely Classifieds Yahoo Group https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/classifiedgravelyads/info


----------



## PaulL (Aug 9, 2015)

Unless the moderators object to promoting another forum, there is a very active Gravely sub-forum at http://www.mytractorforum.com/


----------

